# Betta shaming!!!!!!!!



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

Ok so most of you know about dog shaming where if your dog did something shame worthy you make a sign and take a picture. Well after my heart attack last night caused by Gail I decided to do Betta Shaming! So this is a thread for fish shaming. To start it off here are pictures of me shaming 3 of my 4 fin babies. Please share pictures and stories of your sassy and silly fish!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: THIS IS GREAT!


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

I went to go feed Gail last night and I get to the tank and she is no where. And she is in a one gallon tank. There is just a cave and a plant besides the filter and there is a lid with an opening maybe around the size of a quarter for feeding so she couldnt have jumped out. I take off the lid brace myself and look in the filter and her head pops up near the surface of the water. I go to move the filter lower for her to get out but she swam out before I could. Thankfully I cant sleep with the filter on and that I forgot to turn it back on that day. its a tetra whisper so there is room for her inbetween the filter cartridge and wall of the filter. Scared me half to death though. So I decided to publicly shame her.


----------



## Gryphon (Aug 24, 2012)

There is a reason I named him polar bear. If I'm not paying attention to where he is when I'm near the top of the tank, I always get surprised by a hard nip on my hand/fingers. I never knew bettas could bite so hard until I got this one, and he will jump up a good inch to reach me to do so as well.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

LOLOLOLOL These are great what a wonderful idea ! Now to wait for Perseus to do something so I can make one...lol


----------



## horsyqueen (Nov 13, 2012)

This is soo cool I should try this with my betta fish.


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

MaggieLynn said:


> I went to go feed Gail last night and I get to the tank and she is no where. And she is in a one gallon tank. There is just a cave and a plant besides the filter and there is a lid with an opening maybe around the size of a quarter for feeding so she couldnt have jumped out. I take off the lid brace myself and look in the filter and her head pops up near the surface of the water. I go to move the filter lower for her to get out but she swam out before I could. Thankfully I cant sleep with the filter on and that I forgot to turn it back on that day. its a tetra whisper so there is room for her inbetween the filter cartridge and wall of the filter. Scared me half to death though. So I decided to publicly shame her.


My fish jumped out of her tank through a hole about the size of a quarter, so it is possible for yours to do it as well. She fell about 4 feet and was out of the water about a half an hour before I found her. Thankfully, she is ok, but I just wanted to warn you that perhaps you should cover that hole just in case.


----------



## horsyqueen (Nov 13, 2012)

wow, Is it normal not to have fish that jump because none of mine have ever?


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

sainthogan said:


> My fish jumped out of her tank through a hole about the size of a quarter, so it is possible for yours to do it as well. She fell about 4 feet and was out of the water about a half an hour before I found her. Thankfully, she is ok, but I just wanted to warn you that perhaps you should cover that hole just in case.


her thermometer is right but the opening blocking it enough so that I can only get pellets into the opening. thankfully that is there otherwise I might be worried. Glad she is ok! I wish I did this when I first had my sorority a while ago (gail is the only remaining member left my other girl is my baby from petco) anyway one day i couldnt find one of my girls and I ended up finding her under the heater, and I had two large under gravel heaters but one of them wasnt pushed down all the way in the corner so she decided to make herself a little nest.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

This is cute....


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Does it all the time


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

LOL thats cute!


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

LOL I love this thread, I may have a few of my own to add!


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

Lol love these!!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Sweet ! Come on Perseus do something odd so I can make a shame sign about you...lol


----------



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

These are so cute/funny! lol :blueyay:


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

I need to do one for Zakut... he hates his tail xD


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

horsyqueen said:


> wow, Is it normal not to have fish that jump because none of mine have ever?


Yes, it's normal, mine is just loves to jump. She's a plakat female, and they are known jumpers. Many breeder sites will tell you that about plakat females.

Ok, my camera isn't working so we'll just pretend:

I get so impatient during feeding time, that I try to jump out of my tank.


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Nov 19, 2012)

This thread is adorable!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Farrow hawk.... that hell raiser or what ever head in the back ground may tear his fins up..... and it....its freaking me out man....... freaking me out real bad, man!!!lol


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Nov 19, 2012)

It's not a piece of decor, it's just a picture behind his tank. He only has plants in his tank for now. No freakouts necessary!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Okay lol... i always hated that movie..... LOL and i LOVE scary movies... :|


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

never seen the movie but man is that creepy!


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Nice captions


----------

